
We Know What You're Doing - genzparez
http://www.weknowwhatyouredoing.xyz
======
genzparez
It seems that people are still posting publicly accessible statuses/tweets
about hating their bosses, being hung over, smoking weed or even putting up
their new phone numbers! People are NOT learning, they're still doing it! Do
not understand why.

~~~
J_Darnley
Because people largely see those people getting what they deserve. Drinking is
fine but being hung over is bad. Drugs are bad. Badmouthing people is bad.
Some "innocent" person with high visibility needs to suffer from their own
ignorance of their privacy.

The fappening should have been an example but because it was a hack of
"private" data it was largely ignored in this context. Perhaps the story about
that girl who "quit" social media will develop into good.

~~~
genzparez
Thing is if say for example you phone in sick and tell your boss you are ill
with something or other and the real reason is you are simply just hung over
and then you post about it and your boss sees that, it can land you in hot
water, same with people that talk about smoking weed - fine if you wanna do
drugs that is your decision and on your own time but why make it public
knowledge? Posting your new phone number up? That is just asking for trouble,
I noticed not every post has a phone number on it but even still there are a
number that do come up with someones phone number.

------
tosseraccount
Waiting for the page load to time out?

~~~
genzparez
The site seems fine to me. A friend told me about it and sent me the link on
Facebook.

